# Anyone had there 3D background float away???



## axl10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
just wont to know if anyone has had there diy 3d background pull away from the back and float in the tank. Im worried about the silicon not sticking propley long term and causing issues once the tank is setup.

Cheers Axl


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Never had a DIY BG in my own tanks, but you can find a bunch of threads here about people with backgrounds that riped from the back of the tank and floated in the tank.

So yes it is indeed a problem, I would silicone the back with plenty of silicone and when it's pressed onto the back of the tank. Hold it in place with something, then silicone the bottom and sides so you get it sealed all the way around.

Before you attatch your background, clean the inside of the glass where you are gonna apply silicone, so the glass is spotless. Finish with rubbing alcohol, to get maximum bond between the glass and silicone.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen people around here vouch that it's happened to them. What you can do to prevent it is just take every step to ensure a clean and strong adhesion using silicone. Be sure to let it dry completely once you do attach it. So long as you don't just slap it on there you'll be fine, as most people who have had their backgrounds float were simply wedging the background between the top and bottom of the tank. They probably had to do that because it was an established tank already and they couldnt drain it and wait the required time to silicone it. So if your going to use silicone I wouldn't worry about anything other than how awesome your background will look.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

OK first of all they don't just float but rocket up out of the tank if they let go. My first BG held for 48hrs after filling up the tank then shot out hitting the ceiling and splashing water everywhere. Now this was completely my fault for not applying a proper amount of silicone. I would recommend following cleaning procedures as for mentioned then apply thick beads of silicone about 1" apart vertically then horizontally. Once you install and apply pressure it fills the gaps. I also applied beads at the bottom after install. Then allow 7 days or more to cure properly. With this method you will have no worries and can sleep at night knowing all is well.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

acetone to clean the glass, then loads of silicone. I used 8 tubes on my background alone.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Happened to me, the background was like a cork but was trying to silicon on to epoxy which is not the best and fish were needing back in the tank, 
poor planning on my part but going to make a couple of backgrounds for tank soon, Col


----------



## Joephish (Oct 28, 2005)

How about suggestions for preparing the acrylic tank for best bonding of the silicone? And is there anything done to the styrofoam to prep it?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

The problem is not always the silicone adhering to the glass, its the fact that over time, especially with algae and what not, the styrofoam breaks down and the silicone has nothing to hold to. The only thing I can think of would be to concrete the back of the bg as well so the styrofoam has a shell. The concrete will hold up longer than the styrofoam.

For the record, I've had 2 bgs float to the top. Silicone still attached to the back of my tanks and extremely hard to get off so it wasn't matter of it not adhering to the glass, but to the styrofoam. IMO, it will happen to everyone, its only a matter of when.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

never happened to me. but is use a lot of silicone to glue the background to the glass. I also use closed circles if silicone that should stay dry. that way the little water pressure there is should hold the background attached.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Water has a lot of pressure on buoyant stuff like foam backgrounds and just want to push them up and away, 
added pressure to what they are attached to as well.


----------



## NuFish (Aug 10, 2010)

Make sure the glass to clean, very clean. Never cover or coat the styofoam that will be attach to the glass. Depending on the size of the piece to be glued; use about 3 or 4 large beads of silicone so are you press the piece in place. The beads should spread out and run into each other, this will give you a very strong hold. Avoid using lines of silicone, you will find very often that your pieces will float up.

NuFish


----------

